# Youtube Idiot



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

If you google "Bradford White Water Heater" this video below posted by an idiot homeowner shows up on the first page. 







Everybody that installs Bradford White Water Heaters should vote down this video. 

I made a response to this video, it's a 16 year old Bradford White that was still in good working condition.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

The jackass that posted it sounds like a whiner. Ou can tell by how he says hydrojet. Bet a plumber would be blamed for every issue that house has after installing a new heater. This kind of guy deserves a GE heater....and someone please send him a message it's a COLD water heater!!!!!


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

"It's even got hydrojet in it"


----------



## panther (Oct 27, 2010)

Typical low information homeowner.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Probably the same moron that buys a new 40-50,000$ car every 4-5 years but the $1200 heater is such a problem for "only" lasting 6 1/2 years.


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

victoryplbaz said:


> The jackass that posted it sounds like a whiner. Ou can tell by how he says hydrojet. Bet a plumber would be blamed for every issue that house has after installing a new heater. This kind of guy deserves a GE heater....and someone please send him a message it's a COLD water heater!!!!!


After the thermostat is satisfied and the water is hot in the tank and after a period of time the stored water drops below the thermostat setting and the heaters thermostat calls for heat the water may still be considered hot.

Could it be referred to as a hot water heater at this point? Lol


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Sure if ur an idiot and want to call it I a hot water heater!!!


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Sure if ur an idiot and want to call it I a hot water heater!!!


If you say so but if the water is hot and the unit fires it is heating hot water. It's a water heating appliance. 

One thing I've noticed about this forum is all the name calling. It's like a throw back to grade school in that regard.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I didn't call you an idiot. That said no real plumber around here calls them a hot water heater!! If you do then its a sign that your not a true professional. Home owners call them hot water heaters plumbers don't !!!


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Olemissplumber said:


> After the thermostat is satisfied and the water is hot in the tank and after a period of time the stored water drops below the thermostat setting and the heaters thermostat calls for heat the water may still be considered hot.
> 
> Could it be referred to as a hot water heater at this point? Lol


Nope cause your still heating cooler water than the thermostat is set at :yes:


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Trust me I don't get uptight because some one calls it a hot water heater. But I do think and wish I could yell its a cold water heater. Same as temperature....there is no "ch" in that word. Only reason I know that is Mrs.West my 7th grade teacher would smack our knuckles if we said it wrong.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Tempetchur is how I say it. Lol


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

How about coming to a consensus on what to call them, I suggest calling them a pressurized dihydrogen monoxide atom exciter. Now can we all get along?


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

victoryplbaz said:


> Nope cause your still heating cooler water than the thermostat is set at :yes:


How about a water heater piped in series with a tankless and the tankless is first in the series?

Would that he a hot water heater? Lol


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I'm done


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

^^^^^^

My evenings are more enjoyable when u r not done!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I'm done


Been a long time since '08


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

redbeardplumber said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> My evenings are more enjoyable when u r not done!


I can't waste my time on some one so smart!!!


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Olemissplumber said:


> How about a water heater piped in series with a tankless and the tankless is first in the series?
> 
> Would that he a hot water heater? Lol


Only if proven on Mythbusters


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

My member hat just typed a really snide (but funny) reply to this thread...but my green hat deleted it.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

a lot of folks on this forum have issues

who cares wether its a hot water heater or 
just water heater......


the fellow on U-Tube has acutally caused Bradford some greif because quite a number of folks I talk to 
about getting a new "hot water heater" claim that they saw the video and would prefer a Rheem heater instead.... 

 lots of folks are looking on U-tube for info these days
and morons like that guy get their revenge....


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> a lot of folks on this forum have issues
> 
> who cares wether its a hot water heater or
> just water heater......
> ...


There's one in every crowd


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*its getting to be a huge crowd....*



MTDUNN said:


> There's one in every crowd


its getting to be a huge crowd,,,

we ued the bradford from 2004 till they came out with the Icon valve back in 2010.. 

we used to use rheem for a decade till 2003 and switched to bradford...

well, a lot of heaters we installed in 2008, 9 and 10 are failing left and right ...all bradfords..

folks (my customers) get really pissed off when a heater lasts about 6 years and a few days past warranty....
I am dealing with probably 2 a week on average.
and its getting pretty old having to apologize to my customers for the crappy life span of the heaters..and
the prorated warrnaty of maybe 3 weeks on the tank:laughing::laughing:.

To appease my customers I usually give them another 4 year warranty directly from me to make the hurt go away. for the installation charge.



Now I got a little old grandma with a 40 gal Rheem that we are gonna change tomorrow... its a 2001..we changed out a 1997 last friday....and a 1999 power vent last week too.......all the Rheem heaters we did back in the 90s are starting to pop and I am ok with 14 + years old..

Bradford is either useing a cheap anode rod or a cheaper brand of steel than Rheem... dont know for sure what is going on but it would be nice if they could at least make it to 10 years on average..


I know its a good gig changeing out 5 3/4 year old Bradford heaters
we are not doing this for our health....but I actually agree with the U-tube idiot 
on this issue and I dont think anyone is asking that much to
 see a unit you paid over a grand for last 10 years.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm wondering why there is an Amazon listing showing for Bradford White. I thought they were only sold to plumbing professionals? 

They have some bad reviews on Amazon because their technical support doesn't like dealing with homeowners who improperly installed their water heater and now blame their problems on manufacturing.


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

hmmm. Interesting, I have installed only BW, but I keep hearing echoes of discontent from the odd plumber. 

This video making HO, well, he is an example of the new era of social revenge. Some if it well deserved, some not. 

The Bradfords I sell here all have an 8 year warranty with them. Straight from the wholesaler. You guys down south are only getting a 6 year?


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Did you install expansion tanks with any of the units?


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

For an extra $200 Bradford White will warranty the tank for 10 years.


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

No expansion tanks. In town there is no check valve anywhere in the line, so I don't see a need for it.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

plumberkc said:


> Did you install expansion tanks with any of the units?


 
I installed an expansion tank on my 75 bradford gas
with a prv valve in the line cutting down the pressure to 75... the heater lasted about 5 1/2 years and blew out almosting flooding my downstairs laundry room .... :blink: I dont think it matters one bit....

I put another one in, this time in a washing machine pan with a water alarm....

 if this one floods out the plumber ---
I will probably do a U-tube rant myself:laughing:


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm replacing a late 50's Ruud this weekend along with the repipe. It's copper I believe because it never leaked.


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

MTDUNN said:


> I'm replacing a late 50's Ruud this weekend along with the repipe. It's copper I believe because it never leaked.


It may have a Monel tank.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

This is a house I was in the other day. They had both a Bradford White and Rheem water heater installed. The Bradford White was 2 years older than the Rheem, guess which one started leaking first?


----------

